# For those of you who've seen a lot of Andrew Bogut



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Are those numbers he's been putting up any preview of what he'll be able to do in the MWC in a few years?


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

he has got great potential , that`s for sure 
he can be top player 

his stats in ywc were unbelievable 
he was the game`s sensation and probalby will in the future wc and olympic games 
but i don`t think he will average 30points and 20 ribs in 30mins like he did last month


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

The last time the World champioship took place in Greece, in 1995 I remember Australia had some really good players then, Traher and McCinnon. 
Would anyone mind telling me if they fulfilled their potential and if they play for the NT?


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> The last time the World champioship took place in Greece, in 1995 I remember Australia had some really good players then, Traher and McCinnon.
> Would anyone mind telling me if they fulfilled their potential and if they play for the NT?


Trahair is a joke, never lived up to his potential that had NBA scouts interested for years. He can shoot from the carpark but the rest of his game never really developed. He didn't even make the original squad of 30 to make up the National Team for Olympic qualifying

Mackinnon was well on his way to making the NBA a few seasons ago before injuring his knee or ankle (can't remember which) and missing 1.5 years. He had a solid season last year and could be back to where he was, He's one player I hope gets a go in the NBA, he certainly has a great all-around game. He's currently the highest paid player in the NBL in Australia and a certain starter at small forward on the Australian team.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> The last time the World champioship took place in Greece, in 1995 I remember Australia had some really good players then, Traher and McCinnon.
> Would anyone mind telling me if they fulfilled their potential and if they play for the NT?


i think that you are trying to say "those two didn`t succeded so why should he?" 

why don`t you check the players of the greek team ... who lived up to the expectations ??? 

kakiouzis 
maybe chatzis too ..... who else??? 
retzias ??? karagkoutis ?? 
the biggest joke of them all BARLAS !! 


bogut has great potential and huge future ahead (if he keeps his head to the ground) 
don`t be mean just beause our players were disappointing ;-)


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

No that's not what I meant. Iwas just wondering what happened to those players, because obviously our players from that team failed miserably.
Rentzias did play in the NBA and he had a good summer league this year so I hope he can still become the player we hoped he would be.
Karagoutis was not bad, but Obradovic destroyed his career. He was one of the best SF/PF back then in Greece, until Panathinaikos signed him. I heard he is going to sign with AEK now and I think he has a chance to rejuvenate his career.
Papanikolaou had a lot of talent, but he doesn't seem to be a hard-worker either. He hasn't improved his outside shot at all all these years.
Barlas.. what a joke. He was only playing on that team because his father was an old player.
Kalaitzis was a good player, but he was another one of Obradovic victims.

Hatzis is soft and has a gay voice 
 but he is an effective shooter. Not much more than that though.
Kakiouzis is a nice player and probably the only player on that team who improved his game.

Who were the other players?
Papadatos, Tsirigotakis, Kamariotis, Soulis and Despos. Despos and Soulis are still around but they didn't become anything special.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Dimitris Papanikolaou has ADMITTED several times that he hasn't been working that hard....The funny thing is that he was blaming the GREEK weather for not improving his game....

Efthimis Rentzias blames PAOK because he had some contract problems and according to him that affected his development...But on the other hand Peja Stojakovic had the same problems and look at him...
qwertyu do you really believe that now at the age of 27 REntzias will become the player we hoped???No way, Jose!!!!!!!He will hardly get better

Karagoutis is not Obradovic's victim...He is one of the laziest players around.....Just look at his body he is like 27 years old now and is in terrible physical shape....

At least Papanikolaou deserves some credit because he is the onlu one that has admitted he hasn't been working hard enough..


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

haha no to tell you the truth I have no faith in Rentzias and I think he's one of the laziest players in Greece, but now that he plays in the NBA I guess he might start to work a little harder.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

tsirigotakis : was a bench player in iraklis and possibly will stay there next year too ... didn`t do much 

retzias : i don`t know if he is lazy but he is TOO soft to play! he has good skills and shoot from mid range but a 10 year old kid can push him around!!!! 

karagkoutis : gousgounis you are wrong ... or to put it better you are too hard on him... karagkoutis has tha average greek baskeballer`s body ... weight training isn`t very "popular" in greece ... check alvertis , papanikolaou, and many many others ! 
greek players ain`t mascular at all !!! his seasons in panathinaikos did held him back. he had a serious injury and wether you like it or not obradovic is very hard with the players he doesn`t like 

rentzias : good summer league ?? i saw his stats in a couple of games he he had 3 points and 1 reb in 20 mins !!! and remember he is 27. he will never be half as good as expected.. BTW there is no comparison between retzias and peja!!!!!! peja had two major injuries but he fighted back and became leader of paok while retzias never became something more than a bench player. the olny similarity between these two is that both had great potential at their 17....


----------

